# Tap and Dye



## sleevecc (May 31, 2014)

Someone mind telling me where I can get a set of tap and dye for threading wood inside and out in a few different sizes. Preferably not stupid priced,, If this is the wrong section for this my apologies. Thanks.


----------



## SDB777 (May 31, 2014)

Try this one: http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-up-to-1/2-inch/1260.html

Not sure what size(s) you were looking for, but this is where I have been getting my stuff from(been preparing for years to do 'kitless' pens).





Scott (sure there is another place I'm forgetting about) B


----------



## sleevecc (May 31, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Try this one: http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-up-to-1/2-inch/1260.html
> 
> Not sure what size(s) you were looking for, but this is where I have been getting my stuff from(been preparing for years to do 'kitless' pens).
> 
> ...


was looking for something bigger like up to an inch or so. this wouldnt be for pens or small stuff more for tools and such.


----------



## Patrude (May 31, 2014)

I have had great results with my Beal threading system. It does require a decent router and careful set up, but once it's set up it will produce beautiful results. I've made wood screw clamps, stopper blocks, eeven a system for holding dining table extension leaves. You can get a set of different sizes or just what you need. They do have 1" worth looking at: Beal Tools. Com. Oh yay, compared to hand held threading tools this is far and above.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 1, 2014)

sleevecc said:


> was looking for something bigger like up to an inch or so. this wouldnt be for pens or small stuff more for tools and such.



Then all you needed to do was follow the link, and select a different diameter option.
http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-1-3-16-and-Larger/1280.html



Scott (sometimes that's too hard) B


----------



## firemedic (Jun 4, 2014)

Is this what you had in mind?

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/manualwoodthreader1-126tpi.aspx

Pretty cheap and they work fairly well. For future reference they are called taps, just as in metal work, but not dies when you are threading wooden rods. They are called Tap and Thread Boxes.

Good luck! What are you planing to thread and for what?


----------

